

/. discussion: Best language for rapid development - tonteldoos
http://ask-beta.slashdot.org/story/14/06/15/1626209/ask-slashdot-best-rapid-development-language-to-learn-today

======
mainguy
My $.02, getting things done and getting into gently with least amount of
surprise == Ruby, next up would be Python and Groovy (a tie)... Then maybe
kinda probably Java or C#. After that you're in the

------
poseid
so, what are the contestors? as usual it depends on the problems you want to
solve

